# General > Literature >  Thoughts of Home  by Achana       1953 version

## trinkie

Thoughts of Home  by  Achana
May be sung to Galway Bay   1953 version.


If I ever go across the Ord to Caithness
( And if Im spared, some fine day I may )
I will amble out once more along the Reay road
And watch them splitting atoms at Dounreay.


I will roam again the happy scenes of childhood
I will seek to fill the Store of memory
But one thing sure, Ill climb the Hill o Stemster
And watch them splitting atoms at Dounreay.


And if by chance, while on the hill Im waiting
A scientific trial  gangs agley
Ill surely not take long to reach my Heaven
With the power theyll be producing at Dounreay.

----------

